# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [فرصة] تحدي لصنع ربح في ساعه ونصف في HighLow Binary Option  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## attas

هذا يعتبر تمرين للتعامل وصنع الارباح مع binary option
بغض النظر عن مصداقية الشركة , المهم هو كسب المهاره في صنع ارباح سريعه فقط 
المطلوب كسر هذا الرقم ( $ 186,350) و صنع الارباح في
زمن اقصر من 1:30 (ساعه ونصف) 
 حظا موفقا

----------


## attas

ملاحظه:
Binary Option  هي عملية مراهنـــــــه على الاســــــــعار بيـــــــــن طرفيــــن همـــا Market Maker (صانع السوق) و Client (العميـل) في فتره زمنيه محدودة.
 وهـذا شرط اســاسي .
والمراهنه بـ العقد عمليا غير متكافئه .
فأنا اقدم 100% من عقودي للمراهنه وهو يقدم 80% فقط .
و ال 20% غطت تكاليف ال spread.
بصراحه طريقة مبتكره من شركات MM لاستقطاب العملاء ثانية بصوره اكبر
بعد ظهور شركات الفوركس ذات المصداقيه مثل NDD ,ECN ,STP 
تحياتي

----------


## attas

اريد ان اسأل ماهي حدود اعلى عقود يستخدمها الماركت ماكر
لاول مره ارى عقد يفوق 100K  
عقود مرعبه

----------


## attas

لقد عرفت اقصى عقد يستخدمه صناع السوق هو 1000K
وهذا دليل على ذلك

----------


## attas

ان كنتم لاتستطيعون كسر الزمن واختراق هذا الرقم فأنا استطيع  ولسوف ترون .

----------


## attas

من المؤسف ان نعترف
 ان عقابنا(خسارتنا) هو ثواب الماركت ماكر لكن ثوابنا لايعني له شيئ.
علينا ان نعيش بأمل ونتجاهل سلطة غيرنا مهما كانت.
فنحن سنصنع مستقبلنا 
وينبغي علينا ان نتحمل عواقب خطواتنا.
************************************
الخساره هي من تصنع سلم النجاح ولولا الخساره لما كان هناك صناع السوق .
لان الخطئ هو احتمال ,في مسار النجاح
اذن !!
لا يجوز لنا قطعا الاستسلام مهما كانت خسارتنا
بل علينا التعلم من اخطائنا وتجنبها مستقبلا . 
$$$$
الماركت ماكر ليس سوى انسان مثلنا تماما ,
لكنه تعلم من خسارته واستفاذ وصنع ثروته ,
ونحن ايضا سنصنع ثروتنا .
مؤكـــــــــد 
مهما طـــــال الزمن.
لكنها لن تكون بمقياس ثروته 
بل ستكون  بمقياس خسارتنا.

----------


## attas

كيف نتاجر بالخيارات الثنائيه بطريقه أمنه؟
1- الخطوه الاساسيه :
  وهي تتمثل في صنع وبناءالعقد القادم
   ونحن في بالنا سلسله هرميه من العقود المتزايده
   مثلا لكل مستوى 10 صفقات فأذا تمت بنجاح نخاطر بواحده مضاعفه وهنا بوابة دخولنا الى مستوى اعلى 
   فأذا نجحت الصفقه نزيد بواحده اخرى وهكذا الى ان تكتمل 10 صفقات
   اذا فشلت الصفقه العليا فعلينا العوده الى المستوى الاقل الى ان  نعوض ما خسرناه في المستوى الاعلى ثم نكرر المحاوله
   لكسر المستوى المتقدم. 
2- المتاجره في فتره زمنيه كافيه لتحقيق الربح 
3- اختيار افضل واقوى احتمال لربح الصفقه (منطقة الصفقه)  
4- الثقه والصبر هما من يصنعان النجاح والعجله والمخاطره هي من تؤخر خطتنا الناجحه.

----------


## attas

250 دولار كافيه لعمل 25 صفقه
فمن المستحيل ان تخسرها في اسبوع 
واذا خسرتها عليك التسجيل تانية لكن بهدف الصمود في هذا السوق وليس الانتقام
ان كلما اختلطت المشاعر الغريزيه الانتقاميه مع التخطيط افشلته تماما .
المفروض التفكير بأن حسابنا هو مجرد رقم وبوسعنى زيادته فقط.

----------


## attas

قرائة التقارير الاقتصادية ومتابعة النشرات والاخبار قبل الشروع بعمل الصفقات 
- الاهتمام بكل الاخبار المتعلقه بالازواج التي لها علاقه مع الازواج التي تتاجر بها.
الرويا المستقبليه - الخطط والمشاريع - وضع الاقتصاد الحالي وتحقيق مشروع خطة المستقبل لكلا العملتين
==================================================  =
تحليلنا الفني ونظرتنا لمستقبل صفقاتنا لابد وان تكون متوافقه مع خطط صناع السوق وتستوعب نظرتهم
 وما يفكرون فيه
او تجنب المشاركه في الصفقات لحتى توضح الرؤيا .
-الشارت الذي امامك 
هو لغة الاقتصاد
 لكن في  مسار محدود ,ومقيد بفتره زمنيه .
وهذا ما نسميه خطه اقتصاديه .
الماركت ماكر هو في الاصل بنك مركزي 
ثم يأتي بعده كبار المستثمرين
وكلاهما تجار يعملون بأجر او بنسبه والعقود التي يتاجرون بها  ليست بالضروره ان تنتسب لهم.
لكنهم هم من يسيرونها .
فهل يمكن ان تشغل وضيفة الماركت مــــاكر.
ولما لا؟
البنك يقترح ب 70 متاجر للتداول اليومي واعدادهم دائما متناقصه فهم على الدوام يفكرون بألاستقلاليه عن البنك 
وهنا الطريق امامك لتحل مكانهم .
هه ليس هناك اي مانع
اذن توكل على الله وامسك بزمام الامور بنفسك وكن انت صانع السوق القادم.

----------


## attas

كيف نختار شركة موثوقه؟ وكيف نجدها ؟

----------


## attas

اولا وقبل كل شيء
 يتوجب علينا معرفة مقر الشركه اين هي على الخريطه 
الدوله والمنطقه وليس مجرد تلفون !!
ثانيا ننظر الى القوانين والنظام القائم في تلك الدوله اذا كانت دوله محترمه ننظر الى الخطوات الاخرى  

> الدوله المحترمه سوف تحمي حقوق موطنيها ولن تسمح بعمليات نصب واحتيال

 ياشباب مـــا ينفعش !
نضيع وقتنا ونتعرض للنصب والاحتيال او نصنع ارباح خياليه وكأننا نحلم
ثم نعاني الندم
 او نتعرض لنوبات قلبيه لا قدر الله
نصيحه اذا لم تجد شركه مقنعه فعليك ان تطور مهاراتك في حساب ديموا الى ان تجد ضالتك
العجله تقودنا دائما الى الانهيار
الذي يريد ان يثبت مصداقية شركه فعليه ان يرفق بدليل سحب بمبلغ فوق 10000 دولار
الكلام بلا دليل لا نعترف به
نريد اثبات حقيقي على مصداقية اي شركة 
مــــــــــــــــــــالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــم 
فهي شركة MM  نصابه . الى ان تأتي اثباثات سحب . 
اي دوله نسبة اليهود تفوق 5% لاتتاجر مع شركاتها
(مليون يهودي يعني كلهم مستثمرين وصناع قرار) 
وهذا مؤكـــــــــــــــد
مؤسس الشركة لابد وان تكون هناك معلومات واضحه عنه .
ابعدوا كليا عن الجنسيات اليهوديه لان النصب في الديانه اليهوديه 
شيء يبعث الفخر والقوه
 وليس هناك عقاب
ولهذا نحن نرى ان مصدر الاحتيال يأتي دائما من الارضي اليهوديه
وطبعا الدوله اليهوديه لن تتخلى عن مواطنيها المتمسكين بمعتقداتهم الدينيه .
والى اليوم نحن لم نسمع عن اي ادنه دوليه على جرائمهم .
اليـهود فـي وقتنا الحـاضـر على قـمــة الهــرم!!
تخيل انك تعيش والكل من حولك يتأمرون عليك
 ان لم يكونوا يهودا
 فهم يعملون لصالحهم .
الفعل الذي يبطن او يخفي  نوايا النصب فهو بلا شك مسير بأدوات يهوديه !
اليهودي لايعيد اموال مسلم او مسيحي واذا اعادها اما مجنون او خائن
وهذه صفات تاريخيه ولا احد ينكرها !

----------


## attas

اذن  !!
اين نذهب؟
علينا ان نشد الرحال ونتجه الى مقرات البرصات الفعليه 
فهناك اعتقد اننا سنكون اقرب الى السوق والى الشركات ذالت المصداقيه.

----------


## attas

مصداقية وسمعة  الشركة مرهونة في وثيقة السحب 
هـــــــــذا اساسيات في المتاجره .
مصداقية الشركة مثل الفرق بين البضاعه الصيني والياباني .
ذا يبيع ب10 دولار والاخر سعره مرتفع  100 دولار  ........... ايه دا غـــــــــــــــــالي!!
والكل ينجر في البدايه نحو السعر البخس متناسيا تماما الجوده والمصداقيه
هذا حرامي يبيع بضاعته ببخس للمشتري وهي في الحقيقه مربحه للبائع لانه يغش في المواد والتصنيع وامور اخرى غير شرعيه
والاخر يبيع بسعر غالي 
وبكل ثقه ينافس
 واوراقه سليمه
 وسمعته قويه 
واساسه متيـــــــــن. 
**********************
هذا مثال قاسي شويه لكنه واقعي
والمبتدى في السوق ضروري يقع في مطب الشركات النصابه لان تفكيرنا دائما بالبضاعه الصيني.
والي يشتري بضاعه بايره يتحمل مرارة التجربه.
لان الندم هو من يفتح باب البصيره ويصنع الخبره .

----------


## UaE1000

جزاك الله خير ......

----------


## attas

والموضوع ملخص بمعنى فـــــرصه للتعلم لكسب الارباح لتقيم استراتيجيتك ومواضيع اخرى

----------


## attas

binary option  نظام يستخدم لفئه محدوده من المتاجريين وهم خبراء المتاجره السريعه (scalper)
هذا مخصص للناس المتداولين في صالة التدول نفسها
كيف خرج من الصاله ؟
لماذا لاتعتمده شركات الفوركس 
فسوف يحقق لهم عوائد مضاعفه

----------


## attas

اصعب شيء في المتاجره هو التوقع الزمني
والاصعب منه اقتراحك للزمن المتاح لربح الصفقه 
بهذا النظام الماركت ماكر يلعب على استنزاف اموال المتاجرين بأقصر زمن
مليون متاجر واحد منهم يحقق مليون و99 مليون ربح للماركت ماكر
لكن الحرامي حتى المليون الرابحه يعيقها هههه

----------


## attas

ياشباب هل منكم من يستطيع تحقيق ارباح تجاوزت 100,000 في demo HighLow

----------


## attas

ثبت العقد على اقل حجم واعمل 10 صفقات
الزمن 5 دقائق 
نظام المتاجره  SPREAD ON DEMOND
موقع الصفقه في IM WAVE (موجه دافعه)

----------


## attas

انا قصدي من هذا التمرين ان اقيم مهارتك في المتاجره
وكم حساب يمكن ان تخسره في اليوم لتحقيق 100,000 دولار من حساب قيمته 10,000 دولار
اذا وصلت الى مرحله انك تحقق زياده تفوق 100,000 دولار فأنت قد توفقت
وافتح حساب اخر وهكذا
اذا وصلت انك تحقق في اليوم 100,000 دولار في 8 حسابات من اصل 10 في اليوم 
فأقول لك بكل صراحه انت تستحق ان نسميك scalper
المسأله كلها تعتمد على التمارين .

----------


## attas

binary option مستوى متقدم وليس لكل المتاجريين
والتمرين هذا سوف يتثبت لكم قصدي بكل وضوح .
ياشباب لا تفهمونا بشكل خاطى 
انا لا اصعبها عليكم ولكن اريدك بنفسك ان تقيم متـــــاجرتك فقط .
واعتبرها امتحان دخول مرحله متقدمه سوف تغير حياتك بكل ما تعنيه الكلمه
ان كنت تبحث عن كنز فهذه هيا الخطوات الصحيحه التي يفترض ان تتبعها .
مسألة اختيار الشركة موضوعها سهل (حجز تذكره ورحلة سفر تستغرق شهر)
لكن المتاجره السريعه هي الموضوع الاهم

----------


## attas

تخيل انك تلعب شطرنج مع صانع السوق والرابح يصفع الخاسر 
والانـــــــــــــــ
 الالم والاهانه التي تعرضت لها كيف ستردها او كيف ستتجنب الوقوع في الخساره
كلما فتحت حساب وخسرت فأنت ستنال مكافأه من الماركت ماكر
صفعه محترمه تذكرك بمستوى كل واحد منكم في المتاجره .
حظا موفقا .
اللــــــعب يـــــــــا بــــــــــــاشـــــــــا

----------


## attas

هناك تصحيح لاقصى عقد يمكن استخدامه من قبل الماركت ماكر وهو 1M   
انا اقدم هذه المعلومه لان وصلت لها بالصدف ولم اراها من قبل
انا لا اعتقد ان هناك ماركت ماكر يستخدم هكذا عقود  !!!!
العقد 1m يعني اننا في كوكب اخر غير الارض .

----------


## attas

المتاجره الرابحه يعني ان اختيارك لمنطقة الصفقه صحيح

----------


## attas

هذه محاوله اخرى   
اتمنى لكم ارباح حقيقيه وتعلم اكثر لمهارات التداول السريع

----------


## attas

الشركات النصابه لاتهتم بالسمعه او القوانين لانها لاتحمل الوثائق الصحيحه او لايحكمها قانون لانها مخفيه تحت غطاء معين
وهذه الشركات احتمال كبير انها تستخدم الرشاوي الماديه لتسكت الشكاوي او اخراج تصريحات او تراخيص مزيفه
كل حاجه تتم بقدرة مرجان ههه
نحن في زمن النقود هي القانون
لكن في الوقت نفسه في هناك دول محترمه
 مـــــــــــــــــــــا تنفعش  معـــاهــا  حيل عمنــــــــــا مـــــــــــرجــــــــــــــــــان
الشركات التي يتبث عليها الغش تشطب من السوق 
Bye Bye
فمهما استعضم الشر واطمئن تأتيه قشه تــــــــــافهـــــــه
 تقـــضــي عليـــه 
ومصير الشركات النصابه هو الزوال . صحيح انها فتره زمنيه قصيره لكنها تاريخيه لا تمحى
 فهم معرضين للمسائله القانونيه مهما طال الزمن .

----------


## attas

الاسكالبر لايندم على فوات فرصه فهناك الكثير منها
فكيف يمكن للسكالبر اي يعالج الخساره اذا تحققت؟

----------


## attas

كل صفقة لها نسبة احتمال للنجاح 
فهو يقرن هذه النسبه بالعقد المتاح لهذا الاحتمال
واقوى سلاح يستخدمه هو سرعة اتخاذ القرار سواء لفتح صفقة او اغلاقها
الاسكالبر يضارب في زمن الدقائق
_____________________ 
كل ماركت ماكر يمكن ان يكون سكالبر 
و ليس كل سكالبر يصبح ماركت ماكر
الفرق بين الاثنين هو كالفرق بين من يسلط  السيوله النقديه  لصنع الاسعار ومن بتفاداها ويتبعها 
كـــذلـــك
الفرق   بين الكاتب والقارى .
لغة الكاتب لابد ان تكون مفهومه لكي يستوعبها القارى.
فأن لم يستطع ... فهو بحـــــــاجه مــــــــاســــــه
 لمـفســريــن .

----------


## attas

المجد والخلود للمنتصر وليس الخاسر 
هذه هي حقيقة التداول

----------


## attas

اوصي اصدقائنا في المتاجر السريعه 
ان يسأل نفسه كلما اراد ان يضع صفقه
كم يستحق هذا الاحتمال لاضع عقد ملائم له

----------


## attas

لقد عملت في يومين فقط 287 صفقه في حساب حقيقي والله مندهش كيف تكاثرت الصفقات    
المشكلة اننا نطيع تحليلاتنا وهذه هي النتيجه

----------


## attas

المتاجره السريعه تحتاج اكثر من لابتوب
 في الوقت الحالي يتوفر لدي 3 اجهزه لمتابعة الازواج واحتاج الى المزيد من اجهزة العرض
عندما تتوفر الرؤيا الصحيحه للمحلل تسهل عليه معرفة الصفقات الرابحه

----------


## attas

انا اعرف ان البعض ينظر للموضوع  بأستغراب
 لكن سرعـــــــــــان مـــــــــــا يكتشف
 انه قد اخطى

----------


## njjar

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
من المتابعين للموضوع 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## njjar

السلام عليكم 
تحدثت في بدايت موضوعك عن شركه موثوقه 
ايش رايك اخي في هذه الشركه

----------


## attas

معيار مصداقية اي شركة في وثيقة السحب
اسأل الاخوه الذين جربوا هذه الشركة ليرفقوا وثيقة سحب تثبت مصداقية هذه الشركه 
الباينري اوبشن حول الكنز الذي يتحدث عنه في الاساطير الى واقع
لكن الطمع والاندفاع يجرنا الى ارتكاب اخطاء كبيره
فقبل ان نحلم للوصول الى اي كنز علينا ان نرسم خطة محكمه وامنه 
لا ينفع ان نربح
 ثــم لا نــقــود على الـوقـع
اساس هذا المشروع مشــروط على مصداقية الشركه
اذا توفقت في اختيارك شركه مضبوطه في السحب بدون تعقيدات
فأذا انتحرت بمالك كله معها 
فــــلا احـــــد يــــلومـــــك .
والحساب الرابح هو توفيق من الله .
والله هو الذي يلهمنا الى اختيار الفرصه الناجحه والشيطان والنفس المضطربه هو من يسرع الخساره ويعجل الانهيار
المفروض ضبط المشاعر قبل الشروع بعمل الصفقات
او الابتعاد كليا عن المتاجره 
في فترة الاضطراب النفسي
خليك هــــــــادي واعتبر حســـــــــــابك مجرد رقم .
_______________________________________
لدي اقتراح وهو ان تسأل الشركه ان ترفق لك وثيقة سحب لي 3 اشخاص لايعملون معها 
فأن كانت صادقه فسوف تعتبر طلبك هو حرص على ممتلكاتك ومن حقك التثبت من التعامل مع اي شركة.
اما بالنسبه الى معياري عن مصداقية اي شركة فهو فتح فرع لهذه الشركه في طوكيو
فرع في طوكيو
 يعني
 ان الشركه محترمه 100%
والا شطب من السوق بالكامل .
الشركه التي تفتح فرع في طوكيو يعني انها تنافس في السوق اليابانيه 
يعني 
مكـــــــان
مينفعش للنصب .

----------


## attas

اتحدى شركات الباينري ابشن 
النــــــصـــــــــابه
ان تفتح شركة في طوكــيوا .
اتوقع 120 مليون كلهم متاجرين في البرصه
من يفتح شركة  معهم بهدف الاحتيال .
مــــــــــا يــــنفعـــش .

----------


## نســـاي . . .

يعطيك العافية يا غالي على هذا الطرح الجميل والمعلومات التي نورتنا بيها في مجال الخيارات الثنائية . 
انا لي اكثر من شهر افكر في التداول في هذا المجال ، ولكن للاسف الى الان لم اجد شركة تعطيني حساب ديمو .  
الشيء الاخر ، هو مصداقية الشركة ولقد تطرقت انت للموضوع . 
السؤال هو هل لديك شركة موثوقة نستطيع البدء معها ، خصوصا اني لقيت افضل الشركات في هذا المجال وبعضهم يوفر حساب اسلامي والبعض الاخر لا يوفره . 
لكن نريد شخص جرب التداول وكذلك السحب حتى نستطيع البدء .  
انتظر ردك ..  
تقبل ودي وتقديري ,,,

----------


## attas

السنوات القادمه سيكون الباينري ابشن معمم على جميع الشركات وهذا 
اكـــــــــــــــــيــد!!

----------


## نســـاي . . .

لم تجب على سؤالي يا غالي ؟ 
في انتظار ردك .

----------


## attas

الاجابه قد تمت ولكن اختفت
بالنسبه للشركات الموثوقه 
فأعتقد ان الاداره في هذا المنتدى لديها رأي 
او تنصح المتاجرين لشركات معينه

----------


## attas

الاخوه المشرفين هل هناك شركات موثوقه في البانري ابشن توصـــونــــا بها.

----------


## attas

في هذا الوضع يرفع الطلب لدوي الاختصاص للتعليق على استفساراتنا 
والمراقبين لا يعارضون طلبات الاعضاء الكرام .

----------


## njjar

اخي الكريم 
بخصوص الشركات
يوجد عدة شركات موثوقه في بريطانيا وقبرص
وتم السحب منهم

----------


## attas

> اخي الكريم 
> بخصوص الشركات
> يوجد عدة شركات موثوقه في بريطانيا وقبرص
> وتم السحب منهم

 اذا تأكد لك السحب بمبالغ كبيره فأذن استمر معهم
بالتوفيق

----------


## njjar

في انتظار الجديد

----------


## attas

اجمل شيئ في الباينري اوبشن هو المتاجره بالفري مارجن (free margin) وليس المارجن (margin)
لامارجن كول ولا استوب اوت   (margin call & stop out)
 كما ان الرافعه الماليه (leverage) تصل الى ضعف الفري مارجن وكأننا نضارب على الهيدج
لكن وصوله  (free margin) الى الصـــــفــر يعني ان الحساب قد انتهى
اذن الماركت ماكر لايهتم بالتأمين على صفقاتك 
لـــمــــــــاذا ؟
لانه يتعــامل مع عدو ازلي قد ارهقه سنوات طويله
 وهو الاسكالبر .
فالسكالبر بالنسبه للماركت ماكر مثل ميموري كارد للجهاز 
فلا يوجد سوق بدون الاثنين معا 
بما ان هناك ماركت ماكر في السوف 
اذن الاسكالبر ايضا موجود .
واعتقد ان الاثنين يعانون الوقوع في الخسائر 
كذلك الحال
 مع المبتدى في التداول.
وكأنهم بحاجه الى تأهيل وتدريب من جديد
لكن معنى الخساره لفظيا (للمبتدى) تتحول الى تعـــثر(للماركت ماكر والاسكالبر)
الخساره يعني انك تسقط الى الهاويه
 والتعثر يعني السقوط على ارض منبسطه 
ثم تنهض .

----------


## attas

للاسف الشديد افلست شركة الباري يوم الخميس الماضي الملف المرفق 427341
اضافه الى الكثير من البنوك والشركات مثل 
دويتشه وسيتي جروب  150 مليون دولار لكل واحد منها
ومن بينهم ايضا fxcm
oanda
والله يكون بعون المتاجريين
اتمنى ان تأتي اخبار واضحه تأكد حقيقة الخبر 
لا اله الا الله

----------


## attas

سويسرا ضربت جميع الازواج التي تتاجر معها
افلاس جمـــــــــــــــــــأعي في اغلب شركات العالم

----------


## attas

اعتقد ان كل المنصات سوف تظهر افلاس 
ضربه لايتحملها برنامج الميتاتريدر والمبرامج الاخرى للتداول (لا يستطيع حسابها بسرعه)
يعني حتى لوكان حسابك 5000 $ بيطلع عليك عجز بمقدار يتراوح بين 20,000 -30,000 دولار اذا كان العقد ب 1 لوت
يعني افلاس وخسائر لا تقدر ولا تحصى
ان شاء الله تكون هذه الضربه من نصيب الشركات النصابه وليس الموثوقه.

----------


## attas

عليكم ان تتأكدوا من البروكرات التي تتاجرون معها .
الوضع سيء جدا 
كل العملات والاسهم التي تتاجر مع الفرانك السويسري سحقت تماما .

----------


## دغبوش

iq option
هل احد من الاخوان جربهاا اوتعامل معهاا

----------


## attas

dukscopy نجت من هذه الضربه فقد توقعت  كسر الدعم 1.2 قبل 4 اشهر وعملت ادارة مخاطر استثائيه مع زوج اليورو فرانك
الحمد لله جت سليمه
اما بقيه البروكرات فكانت مأساه كــارثيه بكل المقاييس .
اتوقع الضربه حلت فقط في شركات الفوركس وليس الباينري اوبشن
وهذه ميزه اخرى غير متوقعه لنظام الباينري ابشن .
هذه الضربه عملت صفحه جديده في سوق الفوركس.
اما تليها انهيار في السوق او تدمر غير مسبوق في صفوف المتاجريين .
اشهر الشركات والبنوك وكبار المستثمريين
 تعرضوا لازمه ماليه حــــــاده .
وانا في اعتقادي ان تتحمل شركات التداول مثل الميتاتريدر جزء من الخسائر او ترفع قضايا دعاويه ضدها 
لانها تحسب الخساره بالسالب ,فالعميل يتحمل الخسارته حتى الصفر فقط .
لكن ما دون الصفر وهو السالب تتحمله الشركه (البروكر) وهذا خطى فـــــــــــــــــادح وغير مقبول بالمره.
اذن العله في برنامج التدوال البدائي التي تنتجه الشركات المصنعه.
الشركات افلست بسبب خطى برمجي قابل للتعديل.
جريمه كبرى تستحق التحقيق فيها بعنايه
 والبحث عن السبب الرئيسي
 ومحاولة معالجته مستقبلا.

----------


## attas

هذه العمليه من البنك المركزي تشير الى فك الارتباط باليور وبداية انهيار الاتحاد الاروبي
او ضعف العمله (اليورو) 
ولكن هناك سؤال في بالي؟
اذا تكررت هذه العمليه من دوله اخرى في الاتحاد الاروبي 
من المستفيذ من هذا الوضع ياترى؟

----------


## attas

معلومه بسيطه
الحساب يتحول الى السالب عندما لا يمر السعر على مستوى stop out  وهي عباره عن نسبه مئويه يفرضها البروكر على المتاجريين لاحتى لا يتعرض الحساب الى الخساره الصفريه فقط
اما ما تحت الصفر فلم تكن متوقعه وهذا خطى كبير من البروكر.
فالذي حصل ان السعر قفز فوق مستوى stop out وفوق مستوى الصفر وحط رحاله في المنطقة السوداء السالبه .
فأذا كان الحساب مضبوط فسوف يلغي الخساره السالبه.
لكن في الوقت نفسه هل سيلغي الربح المستفيذ من هذه القفزه
بالطبع لا
 لن يقبل احد .
اذن
اذا لم يقبل الرابح فالخساره قانونيه.
***************
هذه الواقعه اشبه بعملية انتحار جماعي لصناع السوق 
 تســـــونـــــامـــي الافــــلاســـــ 12 بمقياس رختر .

----------


## attas

> iq option
> هل احد من الاخوان جربهاا اوتعامل معهاا

 اهلا بك اخي الكريم 
انا لم اجربها .
تحياتي

----------


## kemoo10

موضوع غريب الافلاس

----------


## attas

الافلاس ان لم يكن حقيقه معلنه فأن الشركات تعاني خسائر فادحه لاتريد الاعلان عنها 
قد يكون بعدم المصداقيه او انهم لايريدون الخروج من هذا السوق بهذه المأساه
الاخوه الاعضاء يستطيعوا ان يحضروا تقارير شركات الرقابه وتأتيرها على الشركات والبنوك 
ونحن سنعرف من الشركات المفلسه بدقه اكبر 
تحياتي

----------


## MRVivantor

*ماشاء الله ولاحوة ولا قوة الا بالله عليك يااخي احسنت بارك الله فيك*

----------


## nadjib chettab

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم اولا اشكرك واعجبت لحماسك وطرحك المشجع والمحفز اريد معرفة ماهو نظام SPREAD ON DEMOND وهل يمكنك شرحه تكرما لا امرا وتقبل تحياتي الخالصة والف شكر

----------


## attas

وعليكم السلام يااخوه
SPREAD ON DEMOND
هو خيار متاجره في منصة ال HIGHLOW
وفيه تتاجر بوجود ال SPREAD و نسبة الارباح(2) 100% اي اننا متساويين في المكاسب والخساره مع الشركة
وSPREAD  عادة ما تكون صغيره لا تعدي 1   
تحياتي

----------


## DR.Ginx

السلام عليكم استاذ اتيس ماهى الاستراتيجية المستخدمة؟ اذا تكرمت

----------


## طارق22

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## attas

الحساب الحقيقي ليس للتجربه او التعلم وانما لصنع الارباح
عندما يكون السوق في حال صعود  او هبوط  مستقر فالربح يكون موكد . 
الاستراتيجيه تعتمد على الزمن الذي تتاجر به
فكلما كان الزمن اقصر كلما بحثنا عن مواقع الانفجار السعري او المقاومات او الدعوم الاكثر احتمالا لصد السوق وتغير اتجاهه في ذلك التوقع الزمني
او متابعة السوق والركوب معه مادام لا توجد هناك فرص قريبه .
اما اذا وصلت الى مستوى متقدم فسوف تتوقع الحركه السعريه في اي زمن تريد المتاجره فيه .

----------


## attas

في ال binary option نحن لسنا بحاجه للازواج ذات الحركه السريعه
 بل العكس الحركه البطيئه او المتوسطه هي المناسبه لنا
 في المتاجره بالزمن القصير
لكن دراسة سلوك الازواج مهم جد ايضا .

----------


## attas

الله يعافيكم ويجنبكم التعثر في المتاجره .

----------


## attas

انا الحصول على الارباح يتطلب احيانا خطوات واثقه فوق المخاطر .
صحيح انها غير امنه لكنها ضروريه 
وهي بمقياس
 ولها ضروف خاصه.
ولا يحبذ جعلها كوسيله وحيده للربح . 
فنحن ننشد الطرق الامنه دوما , فهي الافضل لكي نبقى واقفين في هذا السوق وهذا هو الاهم بالنسبه لي 
فالفرص كثيره 
لكن الخساره 
مؤلمه
 مدمره .

----------


## krim

ياأخ attas لقد سألت في موضوع أفضل شركة أوبشن للأخ  china ممكن الإجابة من فضلك وشكرا 
لأنه موضوع خاص بشركات الأبشن

----------


## attas

تقييم الشركات يتم على النحو التالي
1- مصداقية الشركة ويتأكد بالدفع بمبالغ كبيره
2- السمعه وتاريخ الشركه في السوق (عمر الشركه في السوق)
3- المنصه المستخدمه واقبال المستخدميين عليها .
لا تعتمد اي دعايات من قبل الاعضاء فأغلبهم سماسره بأجر
اذا صادفت سمسار فأطلب منه فواتير دفع بمبالغ فوق 10,000 دولار لاكثر من شخص لا يعملون لدى الشركه
4- التحري من جنسية موظفي الشركة .ابتعدوا كلــيا عن الشخصيات اليهوديه .
لانهم سيتولوا ادارة حسابك وليس بمقدورك اختيار مدير اخر.
دائما للمستثمريين العرب يتعمد اختيار مدارء حسابات يهود من غير علمهم .
5- حاضنة الشركة والرقابه عليها يجب ان تكون صارمه ومنصفه للعملاء .
6- التأكد من اوراق الشركه لدى شركات الرقابه .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
انا اتعمد هذه الشروط لان حساب المستثمر العربي سيتضاعف عشرات المرات
او تحصل قفزات غير طبيعيه لحسابه من الالاف الى مئات الالاف وعندها سيجد نفسه في ورطه سحب لنقوده من الشركه .
الله يزيدكم ارباح اكثر واكثر
تحياتي.

----------


## طارق22

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير

----------


## krim

هل ممكن شرح إسراتجيتك بأمثلة إدا تكرمتم وشكرا

----------


## attas

الفرصه تعتمد على الاخبار وعلى حركة الاسعاروعلى اختيار الزمن االمناسب
يعني ترصد للاخبار وحلل الزوج واختار موجه دافعه IM او منطقه سعريه قويه اكانت دعوم او مقاومات
لا ننسى اننا نتوقع خطوات بنوك استثماريه ومركزيه وتجار كبار الى جانب شريحه كبيره من صناع السوق فكل واحد منهم يرى اهداف ومناطق سعريه مغايره للبقيه
فلو كانت استراتيجيه دائمه في كل ضروف السوق لما خسر احد
ولكن الشخصيات الموثره على حركة الاسعار غير دائمه :
1- غير دائمه بجلساتها في السوق
2-تستخدم اساليب الخطف والتمويه والخدع وزرع سياسة الاحباط عند البقيه لتحقيق اهداف ومناطق سعريه وصناعة مقاومات ودعوم قد تكون وهميه او قويه
3- انكشاف خطتهم يعني اننا نواجه اما عقاب او اليأس او تأخير زمني يصحبه ملل واحباط شديد (موجه عرضيه)
4- من يعرف الشخصيات المؤثره على حركة الاسعار (الحاضرين في البرصات )يعرف تماما توجه افكارهم وما يطمحون اليه.
والتوفيق من الله

----------


## raed970

جزاك الله خيرا ... هل سيكون هناك استراتيجيه محدده و تطبيق عليها ..

----------


## attas

يا شباب 
انا اقدم تحدي لكم والى الان لم يحاول احد
فكيف تطلبون مني استراتيجيه
اولا ابدوا مشاركاتكم وقدموا محاولاتكم
ونحن دائما نتناقش مع بعض
علينا ان نقدم ما عرفنا سابقا ونبدي حسن النيه وليس الهدف خطف معلومات
نحن هنا دأأأأأأأأأأأئما.
نحن نرحب بأي اضافات او اقتراحات.
لكن للتحدي لم يحاول احد منذو شهريين !!
لمــــــاذا 
هل هو صعب الى هذا الحد
186000 ليس مستحيلا
 فكيف سيكون الحال 
اذا كان التحدي 
على المليون (1,000,000) !!
.................
ما  دام ظروف الربح متكامله
فليس المشكله بالنتيجه 
اكــانت مليون او اكثر.

----------


## attas

ان هذه صفحتي الاولى وسوف اخطها بأحرف من ذهب
فلا تستغربوا هذا التحدي وعليكم المشاركه بحلول منافسه
لان التحديات القادمه ستكون اكثر صعوبه من ذي قبل
وانا في اتم الاستعداد .

----------


## attas

كل هـــــــــذا همكم
 مــــــــــــــــــال  و ثــروه 
فــقط  !!
اذن نحن نقدم خدمــــــــاتنا في هذا الخصوص
ولو اخترتم سبيلا اخر
 لاتجهنا اليه.

----------


## attas

الرؤيا والنظره الثاقبه تظــل لسنوات صامده الى ان تتحقق
بينمـــــــــا
الفشل لا يجد من يعينه .

----------


## الملوادى

جزاك الله خير اخى

----------

